# Throphies



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Candy filled test tubes would probably look and work better. Just a thought.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I was going to add some tic tacs to make it look like pills.

thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The only thing I would add is the tic tacs. I think they are great. They have the asylum theme _and_ orange and black.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thank You PIB!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think they look great you could even add mike and ikes candy if I remember right they are shaped like pills too


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd use Sugar free Altoids. They're small compressed powder tablets just like most prescription pills.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

omm~I love the originality of these...and the relationship with your HF name! 2 funny!
What kind of party do you have; scary/creepy or kid friendly? IMO, with the orange raffia=
leaning toward cuter side. W/O raffia, creepier (my vote, since the text of the trophies is
adult orientated). Definitely either way, some sort of candy
inside.
Way to think out of the bottle...!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

For an asylum theme, this is absolutely perfect!


----------



## jabnee (Jun 22, 2014)

I love them!! Just add some candy, maybe a few different kinds so everyone doesn't have the same prescription!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love them! Very appropriate for an asylum theme. Ditto on adding candy and I like the idea of different candies---prescriptions.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your replies!!! I really appreciate it! 

punkineater, did turn out a little "cutesy" for what I usually do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

saw these at the dollar tree today and thought of your pill boxes


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the rafia and skulls. Keeps them from being too plain. Great Job.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh Saki, those are great!! 

Thank You im the goddess!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

These are awesome…gonna have to steal your idea for my asylum theme this year! 

I agree with other posters, I think the different candies will make them look even more killer!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thank you kmb123! Steal away, lol


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Those are really cool! They look amazing, I would agree with punkineater maybe w/o the raffeta. It is a little distracting from the radness of the bottles.


----------



## dassi87 (Sep 5, 2012)

They look great. If you are going for a more used look you could add some bloody fingerprints or brown stain to the labels. 
But I really like them the way they are.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks frostytots, I tried them without the raffia while I was putting them together and they looked unfinished? I may go back and tone it down some though. 

dassi87, they are tea stained but it's hard to tell. Love the bloody fingerprint idea! Thanks


----------

